# 75 Gallon Display



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

First of all to get this out of the way...If you live in the Edmonton, Alberta, Canada area and want a custom tank send me a pm....shameless advertisement complete 

Anyways, here is a picture of the tank as of last night. I have a few simple videos explaining what I did and what the plans are for the end result, so if you want some additional info please watch them first. I'll be posting more videos along the way, so if you want to see them in advance to me posting on here, subscribe!

Hope you guys like it as much as I do so far. Im looking forward to finishing the background and planting it using my very specific plant choices.


----------



## InHoc1855 (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks outstanding! Cant wait to see it planted.

Is there a reason, other than support for that incredible wood piece, that you made your false bottom so high? Wouldnt it be better to have it lower and then fill it up with substrate/leaf litter?

Sorry to question you, i just enjoy picking through your threads/brain as your work inspires me, as it does all of us on db.


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

InHoc1855 said:


> Looks outstanding! Cant wait to see it planted.
> 
> Is there a reason, other than support for that incredible wood piece, that you made your false bottom so high? Wouldnt it be better to have it lower and then fill it up with substrate/leaf litter?
> 
> Sorry to question you, i just enjoy picking through your threads/brain as your work inspires me, as it does all of us on db.


Thanks. I have a few reasons, and go over them in the first video 

But to sum it up...It is to create a good amount of depth from the front, and to minimize on weight since this tank will be moved multiple times by the customer.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Wow, that's going to look great! Love the wood!


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

This looks like another great setup!


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

looks sweet. your vivs always have a great artsy feel about them, really enjoy seeing your work. have you made any videos or build threads on your fan/ventilation setups?


----------



## froggies3 (Feb 1, 2011)

WOW Loving the socks but where is the viv. This will be another great GRIMM build its too much for me, I look at my vivs and just want to keep on trying again but can never get the GRIMM neatness in them. Good Luck


----------



## nagol (Nov 8, 2011)

I lived in Calgary up until about 6 years ago. Could've really used your build skills then. Out in Toronto now and have to do it all by myself.


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

Grimm, once again, you're notching up the game


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Looks Great Grimm...what kind of frogs is the customer putting in here?? I would love to do a tank like this, U just feel that me only working with tincs, it just wouldn't work out. Such limited space for egg laying sites and what not. None the less for display purposes its fantastic looking. Im digging the simplicity of the background, and of course the wood is great. Im curious to see it planted and with substrate on that tilted false floor i did that a long time ago in a tank and I hated it...Best of luck to you and I hope it turns out well for you.


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks guys!



eyeviper said:


> looks sweet. your vivs always have a great artsy feel about them, really enjoy seeing your work. have you made any videos or build threads on your fan/ventilation setups?


Thanks Viper, Im hoping this tank turns out compositionally strong, yet still perfect for the frogs. I have some older videos on the ducting and fan setup from my peninsula build. Just click on my youtube link and search through the vids.



RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> Looks Great Grimm...what kind of frogs is the customer putting in here?? I would love to do a tank like this, U just feel that me only working with tincs, it just wouldn't work out. Such limited space for egg laying sites and what not. None the less for display purposes its fantastic looking. Im digging the simplicity of the background, and of course the wood is great. Im curious to see it planted and with substrate on that tilted false floor i did that a long time ago in a tank and I hated it...Best of luck to you and I hope it turns out well for you.


Thanks Troy. As fas as I have been told, he is putting a family of Varaderos in this tank. Im hoping all the driftwood outcroppings get used and make for some nice photo opportunities for him. If you think about it, Im sure a big tank like this provides even more floor space then a normal 18x18x24 exoterra. You could also make a driftwood centerpiece like this, but ensure that the tincs could easily climb onto it. Ive never had tincs though, so I have no clue how lazy and ground dwelling they truely are.

I didnt want the background to have a huge impact on this tank so thats why it is pretty simple. Im still going to make it look nice though, because I dont want it looking boring during the first year as the vines cover it. Plus the large fan takes up a lot of depth, and I didnt want to bring it out much further. Wish they made high flow fans that are smaller, and not super loud....But they dont lol


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

well I know what I want my next tank to look like. Friggin awesome Im subscribing.


----------



## ynotnad (Dec 21, 2009)

Grimm amazing no other word than amazing... Well ok I said it twice 

Have you ever thought of coverting those tanks into a front opening or would that add more to the over all cost?

Tony


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

true about the floor space ...i guess id need to something like a coco hut to get an idea of floor space. Either way great job bud


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

ynotnad said:


> Grimm amazing no other word than amazing... Well ok I said it twice
> 
> Have you ever thought of coverting those tanks into a front opening or would that add more to the over all cost?
> 
> Tony


I actually didnt really think about it. I could possibly try it on future tanks, but it would definitely increase costs and build time. Im mostly just a big fan of seamless fronts, and no air gaps anywhere on my tanks. The customer also doesnt want fruit flies crawling out, so my sealed tops are the best option I can think of to prevent that from happening.

....and thanks for the compliment!


----------



## dfrmav (Feb 22, 2011)

is this wood from Rod? Did he finally get in contact with you?


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Yes all this wood is from Rod. It didnt take to long for him to contact me after the christmas holidays were done. Im hoping to get a massive box with some ridiculous pieces from him soon. Im trying to get the nicest pieces possible so that additional people want me to build tanks for them using said pieces  Im a weasle and get what I want lol

And for people who dont know, Rod owns thedriftwoodstore.com Thats where I get all the wood from. Tell him I sent you lol


----------



## VPardoel (Apr 2, 2010)

I've just saw your tanks and video's a couple of weeks ago on youtube and my mind was blown!

These setups are epic man.
I'm kinda glad my old viv has a crack
My new viv is definitly going to be build with a little pinch of GRIMM awesomeness.
Thanks for the inspiration and i really cant wait for the next video (or pictures) regarding the 75 gallon.


----------

